# Need your opinion B15 vs. B13



## ekid138 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi, I haven't been in here (or ser.net) for a while but I'm thinking about getting an 04 Spec V. I was a proud owner of a 91 se-r and wanted to know what everyones thoughts were about the new one especially considering that I had one of the older ones that were awesome. I've read mixed reviews in mags, etc so I wanted to get the opinions of anyone who had a B13 and now has a B15. Thanks!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

It depends on what your looking for. I've never owned a sr20 powered car however I love my b15. I think the style on the b15 is better (02-03 at least is) however those 2 years have the most problems.


----------



## Tispin (Aug 4, 2005)

It depends on what you are looking for. If you want a engine that you can tune heavily, the QR25 isn't what you need. However if you're looking for some light tuning to make a really fun vehicle for a decent price, then look no further.


----------



## ekid138 (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm actually not going to do much of anything to this one (been there done that). I loved the way my b13 handled and have heard different opinions about the new SE-R's. I was just looking for what people think of them compared to the old cars. Tahnks.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the versatility of the 91 se-r is much more enjoyable. You can rev the hell out of the SR20 and it keeps coming back. Better aftermarket for suspension and engine, more options in general............and it's a lot cheaper than getting a Spec V, lol.


----------



## Conner (Nov 11, 2004)

Mine (an 03) is my daily driver. I think it is a ton of fun to drive. It has good power in stock form, though very torque-y and slow-revving. The car handles very well in my opinion. I really enjoy driving it to and from work. You can do mild bolt-ons to improve the power and suspension without getting too crazy.


----------



## SerSpecV (Nov 23, 2005)

i own a 02 spec v and had 93 se-r.. i like classic se-r better bec it's fun to drive and spec v can be fun too but took me a while to handle spec v well while going too fast through curves bec it slides easily.. 

i agree with chimmike


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

I use to own a b14 and although the rev limiter was a bit lower and rear suspension was downgraded from a b13 I thought they were pretty damn similar. I like my b15 much better. The way I see it is the QR25 is a fairly new engine and all it's secrets and potential haven't been tapped yet. You get great low end torque so you don't have to rev so high to get going and with the six speed tranny you have an awesome array of power bands to be in. The car only weighs like 2700lbs, but is like 2 feet longer then a b14 so it is a bit more challenging to handle. The 02 model turned out the worst because it took nissan like 2 years to catch the recall on their precats that ruined most of the 02 blocks and peoples faith in their cars. I could go on and on about things I like about this newer engine, but I'll leave it at this. 7-8 years ago not many people new about an sr20's potential, (You should know this if you use to get on ser.net) and now look how everyone praises the engine. I broke an all motor sr20 pretty easily for an engine that can take such a rev hard beating.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

^^ :cheers: word, thank you for someone not totally ripping on the qr25 like vboard, i think i found a new forum of choice. Yeah, the B15 is honestly the best handling car ive ever driven. It may not have the best skidpad or other handling aspects on paper, but the way you can feel the road and grip of the tires is unlike any other car ive ever been in. I look forward to driving to and from college and work every day like i was going to disney world. Also, since you don't want to be mod heavy, the qr25 responds really well to basic bolt ons and the lightweight internals give better horsepower than heavier, turbo-tunable ones would.


----------



## SerSpecV (Nov 23, 2005)

neogeon said:


> ^^ :cheers: word, thank you for someone not totally ripping on the qr25 like vboard, i think i found a new forum of choice. Yeah, the B15 is honestly the best handling car ive ever driven. It may not have the best skidpad or other handling aspects on paper, but the way you can feel the road and grip of the tires is unlike any other car ive ever been in. I look forward to driving to and from college and work every day like i was going to disney world.  Also, since you don't want to be mod heavy, the qr25 responds really well to basic bolt ons and the lightweight internals give better horsepower than heavier, turbo-tunable ones would.




haha, b13 handles better than b15 so b15 is not the best handling.. i had both of them, guess what? i just totalled my spec v last night by somebody bumped my rear then i lost control and slammed the tunnel wall so it's trashed totally.. it's pretty bad and i won't get other b15 ever again.. i just talked to a person today who has b13 se-r might sell it to me because i told her i want it.. b13 is definitly better than b15, i have driven them both and got a lot of experiences from them.. had b13 for 2 months, and then had b15 for 7 months so i like b13 a lot better because it is the best handling car i ever drive in my life.. i'm not spitting at b15 and i loved my spec v but i'm just saying fact that b13 handles better than b15


----------



## fatabbot (Dec 1, 2005)

ittamaticstatic said:


> I use to own a b14 and although the rev limiter was a bit lower and rear suspension was downgraded from a b13 I thought they were pretty damn similar. I like my b15 much better. The way I see it is the QR25 is a fairly new engine and all it's secrets and potential haven't been tapped yet. You get great low end torque so you don't have to rev so high to get going and with the six speed tranny you have an awesome array of power bands to be in. The car only weighs like 2700lbs, but is like 2 feet longer then a b14 so it is a bit more challenging to handle. The 02 model turned out the worst because it took nissan like 2 years to catch the recall on their precats that ruined most of the 02 blocks and peoples faith in their cars. I could go on and on about things I like about this newer engine, but I'll leave it at this. 7-8 years ago not many people new about an sr20's potential, (You should know this if you use to get on ser.net) and now look how everyone praises the engine. I broke an all motor sr20 pretty easily for an engine that can take such a rev hard beating.


How long was the SR around though? Many years.

Nissan is killing the QR for a reason 

If it were such a great engine, as it should have been, it would be around for a long time. After all, it's quite versatile. However, Nissan knows it probably loses money on every QR they produce when you factor in warranty repair costs.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

I guess only time will tell my friend. You should see the list of recalls that the b-13 and b-14 had. The QR engine is the longest stroked engine manufactured today. Nissan achieved a real feat with that, so I'm pretty sure their not going to let it go because of some problems. Think about it like this, your have a product and your making good money on it. Now it has some problems, but they don't overtake your profit. Are you going to improve it or throw it away?

I have only had to bring it in for the extra heat shields and that was before upgrades of course. I've done a ton of mods to my spec and she runs great everyday. Maybe I got lucky maybe I didn't, I'm a pretty unlucky person, so maybe it was how I broke it in. I only got on it twice a week (over3,500rpms) for at least the 1st 3000 miles then I still babied it to about 5,000m then I get a intake then the heat shields then at 8,000m I got exhaust then MMI, then header, mid-pipe then cams then pully, nitrous, clutch, suspension, bushings, etc. 

She's still running great and My compression is still around 190psi. I used regular castrol 5w30 like Nissan uses for 33,000 miles and now for the 1st time I'm using Royal Purple in the engine.


----------



## fatabbot (Dec 1, 2005)

ittamaticstatic said:


> I guess only time will tell my friend. You should see the list of recalls that the b-13 and b-14 had. The QR engine is the longest stroked engine manufactured today. Nissan achieved a real feat with that, so I'm pretty sure their not going to let it go because of some problems. Think about it like this, your have a product and your making good money on it. Now it has some problems, but they don't overtake your profit. Are you going to improve it or throw it away?


Do some more research. The QR25's demise is already planned


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

No shit! send me the link to that info.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

ittamaticstatic said:


> No shit! send me the link to that info.


don't worry, its fatabbot, he cant ever give a real source for anything because everything comes right out of his ass. :crazy:

Seriously though, i think you're right, if they fix the precat and butterflies they have a damn good engine, and since the intake manifold and header are hardly even part of the engine itself, i see the QR having plenty more years of service left in it.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

QR isnt going away, they are still using it in the frontier trucks, x-trails in other countries, and the Nissan Altima.


----------



## 007Rob (Dec 2, 2005)

You want to get creative and innovative then get a spec. You want to go with whats tried and true then get a younger b


----------



## fatabbot (Dec 1, 2005)

Jarek said:


> QR isnt going away, they are still using it in the frontier trucks, x-trails in other countries, and the Nissan Altima.


Yes, and they're still using it in the Sentra too. I didn't say they were dumping it today, just don't plan on seeing it past next model year.

Also, let me clarify....the QR designation will still exist, just not QR*25*DE.


----------



## fatabbot (Dec 1, 2005)

neogeon said:


> don't worry, its fatabbot, he cant ever give a real source for anything because everything comes right out of his ass. :crazy:


LOL, I'll provide a link soon. I just haven't been back since yesterday.

However, I challenge you to show me a sign that it will be around in 2007.

Neo, don't worry, you'll find someplace where you fit in. There has to a home for helpless fanboys somewhere.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

fatabbot said:


> Yes, and they're still using it in the Sentra too.


Uh Duh. Damn your full of usefull information.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

fatabbot said:


> Nissan knows it probably loses money on every QR they produce when you factor in warranty repair costs.


I'm pretty sure their not loosing money on every QR they produce so quit flapping

FATFanboy then why do you drive a Nissan?


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

ittamaticstatic said:


> I'm pretty sure their not loosing money on every QR they produce so quit flapping
> 
> FATFanboy then why do you drive a Nissan?


Thats the funniest and most ironic part, he doesnt. He drives a Saturn Vue, which is the biggest reason I say he has no reason to talk so much crap on the spec when he doesnt even own one anymore. Plus, arent nissan forums for nissan *OWNERS*? lol, well, maybe hell put the carson daily supercharger on the vue or something.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

This forum is not as exclusive as the Vboard. You don't have to drive a Nissan to be an Enthusiasts on here, if you like Nissan. Although I get your point.

So if he hated his Nissan and got a Saturn then he needs to go to the saturn forum and talk trash. Theres enough kids that have specs and complain already that their car messes up and don't know why and say "it's a crappy car" yet they street race their daily driver all the time. Go Figure.



neogeon said:


> He drives a Saturn Vue now


Guess he's tired of door dings and likes the 1/2 in gap between the panels.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

ittamaticstatic said:


> This forum is not as exclusive as the Vboard. You don't have to drive a Nissan to be an Enthusiasts on here, if you like Nissan. Although I get your point.
> 
> So if he hated his Nissan and got a Saturn then he needs to go to the saturn forum and talk trash. Theres enough kids that have specs and complain already that their car messes up and don't know why and say "it's a crappy car" yet they street race their daily driver all the time. Go Figure.
> 
> ...



I agree about not being exclusive, i have no problem with someone that likes nissans posting, but someone who is just gonna talk smack and be unfair to the brand and the cars is lame. I actually made a post saying he needed to saturn boards before, thats how the flame war got started, i dont remember the exact quote but it went something like this: "And will some moderator ban fatabbot? that guy is a douchebag and all he does is get interesting threads banned. He doesn't even drive a spec v anymore, he drives a Saturn Vue, the most godawful vehicular product in existence and he needs to go to a saturn forum with his soccer mom vehicle." It went something like that, the original was better, 1/2 in gap in the panels, lol.


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

Wow, I'm suprised that fatabbot has caused so much trouble in his 48 min, and 6 posts. He has tried to steal another post here it seems. Back to the topic though, I though B13,B14,B15 was referring to a chassis, but all the discussion has been centered around how horrible the QR25 is? Some people are talking about cornering and others are talking about internals?? I'm confused. I've never ovened a B13, but common since tells me that it should be more technologically advaced, seeing as how they should improve on the flaws of a previous generation. So is B13,B14,B5 referring to a car or a Chassis??


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

PoppinJ said:


> Wow, I'm suprised that fatabbot has caused so much trouble in his 48 min, and 6 posts. He has tried to steal another post here it seems. Back to the topic though, I though B13,B14,B15 was referring to a chassis, but all the discussion has been centered around how horrible the QR25 is? Some people are talking about cornering and others are talking about internals?? I'm confused. I've never ovened a B13, but common since tells me that it should be more technologically advaced, seeing as how they should improve on the flaws of a previous generation. So is B13,B14,B5 referring to a car or a Chassis??


well, the B## refers to the generation of sentra by the chassis code, which means B15=2000-present sentra, etc. It makes it easier to refer to cars like that so people can identify by generation rather than trying to remember which year had which body style, ex. RX-7 most recent versions were FC and FD, FC was the boxier late 80's style and FD was early to mid-late 90's style, so its easier to say "I drive an FD RX-7" than saying "I drive a 92 RX-7" and having to remember which body style it had. And on that note, when someone says B15, they mean all encompassingly the car, engine, body, suspension, etc. Back to this discussion, i have never driven a B13 or actually seen one that i can remember, but im sure they handle great because of their lightweight. All i can speak of is the B15 and previously I mentioned I like the handling because it is a rare FWD car that oversteers before understeer in most cornering situations. Also unusual to the spec v is the low end grunt, especially for a 4 cyl. and it makes it alot more fun to drive in a day to day sprint through traffic as opposed to a high sprung N/A engine or a turbo engine. If someone was to buy either a B13 or B15 today, I would say it depends on application and preference. B13 probably has more parts and would be a better choice for a strictly autocross/racing application but on the other hand it would be pretty much mandatory to almost rebuild the car to replace worn out parts. On the other hand, a B15 is good to go out of the box and shouldnt need any serious replacement parts for a long time.


----------

